# Two goats with diarrhea and some bloody mucus in stool.



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 23, 2011)

Temps 101.1, no feed changes. Gave dimethox and am about to worm with quest. Any suggestions?
Will do fecals tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2011)

What are the ages on the goats? Getting the fecal is the best to make sure you are worming with the right stuff.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 23, 2011)

two and three


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2011)

Since you started the DiMethox, I would continue that for a full treatment. Then once you do your fecal, you can see if there are other parasites to deal with.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 23, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Since you started the DiMethox, I would continue that for a full treatment. Then once you do your fecal, you can see if there are other parasites to deal with.


That was what I figured as well  Thank you for confirming my decision. I am relatively new(couple of years) to the goats so it is very nice to have others to sort of bounce things off of and be certain I am going down the correct path so to speak. Your advice is appreciated.


----------



## elevan (Oct 23, 2011)

ksalvagno said what I would have.  

I would wait until after you do the fecal to deworm though.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said what I would have.
> 
> I would wait until after you do the fecal to deworm though.


Thank you, elevan. I appreciate the advice very much.
I had already wormed them by the time I got your post though.  woops
I will update with findings tomorrow. Thanks all


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't rule out a bacterial cause.  I'd send in a fecal and if it comes back clean pick up some SMZ-TMP from your vet.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

We have Barber Pole worm eggs in the fecal so, changing wormer strategy.


----------



## elevan (Oct 24, 2011)

Add Red Cell to your lineup if you have it.  I dose at 6 ml per 20-30#   Barberpoles are bloodsuckers.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Add Red Cell to your lineup if you have it.  I dose at 6 ml per 20-30#   Barberpoles are bloodsuckers.


Great suggestion! Thank you, I will do that.


----------



## elevan (Oct 24, 2011)

Forgot to list the full treatment for Red Cell when dealing with Barber pole:  6 ml / 20-30# every 6-8 hours for 24 hours, then once per week until better.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Forgot to list the full treatment for Red Cell when dealing with Barber pole:  6 ml / 20-30# every 6-8 hours for 24 hours, then once per week until better.


Thank you for the clarification. I will adjust the dose schedule accordingly. Thank you all so very much for all the great advice and support! I feel lucky to be a part of such a great group of folks!

Edited to add that both patients are doing better tonight!


----------



## elevan (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm glad that they're feeling better


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Forgot to list the full treatment for Red Cell when dealing with Barber pole:  6 ml / 20-30# every 6-8 hours for 24 hours, then once per week until better.


What's that dosing schedule based on?  Vet, personal experience, clinical research, ...?  Not saying it's wrong or bad, just have never seen anything call for what could potentially amount to almost 200ml of red-cell in a single day..  Afterall, giving 6ml of red-cell per 20lbs to a 160lb goat, every 6 hours for 24 hours, equals 192ml..  I don't think I've ever given a single goat more than about 15ml per day for a week straight -- still only about 100ml total -- and it's helped tremendously, even at that level..  The stuff's made for race horses and only recommended at like 1-2oz/day, which is 30-60ml....and that's for a _horse._  Wouldn't there be some concern of iron poisoning with an overdose of red-cell??

Moreover, what exactly does "when dealing with Barber pole" mean?  Most of us are "dealing" with barberpole from May-September in every single goat, on some level or another..  Are you talking about the presence of barberpole eggs -- because that's literally any goat on pasture in the summer -- or are you talking about bottlejaw, or..?

Not trying to step on toes, per se...I'm just curious.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 25, 2011)

30cc of red cell delevers a goat's daily requirement for Selenium, personally I wouldn't go over that for any goat on a daily bases and not more than a week or two. Once they are back on feed and minerals and getting their selenium from their diet, I wouldn't give more that 15cc per an adult goat.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 25, 2011)

They were so much better that I opted not to dose with red cell at all and instead just gave them a fortified B complex shot for a boost 

They seem back to normal today.


----------



## elevan (Oct 25, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on my experience and with support of my vet.  And I will note that I have dwarf breed goats - a person who has standard size goats may want to adjust their dosage.  My "typical dose" is 6 ml/ 30# every 8 hours.

What I meant by "when dealing with Barber pole" is simply that when you are dealing with problems associated with barberpoles.  If the goat has barberpole (confirmed by a fecal) and is doing poorly this is my approach.  Also if the goat is 3, 4 or 5 FAMACHA then this is my approach.  I've never had one get to bottlejaw, but that would be my approach there as well.


Your mileage may vary.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 25, 2011)

How many times have you used that dosage?


----------



## elevan (Oct 25, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> How many times have you used that dosage?


A half dozen times this year alone.  All of my goats are alive and doing great right now.

My herd size is 11 goats...so half my herd were treated back in August in this fashion.  I had 2 that needed it in May.  This is the second year that I've used this treatment.


----------



## missmissna (Nov 10, 2013)

Causes of Bloody Mucus in Stool and how to solve problems and disease prevention a Bloody Mucus in Stool. Signs of disease Bloody Mucus in Stool. Can follow me website here. http://www.bloodymucusinstool.com/


----------

